# Georgetown, TX ~ ADBA Show



## apbtmom76




----------



## bahamutt99

"Like" here, too.


----------



## apbtmom76

OMG Lindsay really???? *squee* I can't wait to meet you like in the flesh  OMG this is gonna be so fun


----------



## ThaLadyPit

That should be fun! Wish I could go! Gonna have to move back to TX b/c it seems that's where all the good shows are lol. And the people!


----------



## apbtmom76

hahaha mah you KNOW you are always welcome here  Dogs, kids and all


----------



## LadyRampage

I made it last year, but not sure about this year.... only time will tell..lol


----------



## apbtmom76

OMG Stacia, you gotta let me know soon, I can't NOT see yo this year, lol


----------



## bahamutt99

I meant "like" as in the Facebook "like." I can never say for sure. I want to start saving money and eventually move closer to the action. So you'll probably meet me sometime. But probably meet my dog before then. If she's not in heat at that time. March/April is tricky.


----------



## apbtmom76

lol yes for me too Lindsay, is when Phoebe comes into heat and I have seen Terra before but never met her, lol. I do hope to see you if not at Nationals in CLeburne


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Of course I'll be there. To close not too lol.


----------



## apbtmom76

I am glad I will get to see you again girl, has been a while


----------



## bahamutt99

Nats in TX is exciting. Here's hoping. I plan on going and having fun at a weight pull in SA in a few months here. Then its time to become a hermit and save every penny. Ready to strike out on my own. Hope the east syyyyyyde is ready for me.


----------



## Nizmo

whoo!
is this the one i've been preparing for lol


----------



## apbtmom76

YES it is Trevor  You have NO idea how much I appreciate it  ((hugs))


Lindsay - lmaooo @ east syyyyydeeeee. Come on girl, when is the pull in SA??


----------



## bahamutt99

It's in March. United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events


----------



## apbtmom76

awesomeness, I may have to be there


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Only a month away!


----------



## apbtmom76

hehehe omg girl I know, been wrokin my butt off gettin stuff for the raffle and scheduling judges flights, I can't wait, soo excited


----------



## Laughter777

I've never shown my almost 6 yr old ADBA registered dog that I bought and intended to show. Things just didn't work out to get to any shows between college and marriage, but now I see a show in Georgetown this weekend that the adba Facebook page says has their safedog test available. I am thinking of making the 3 hour trip to the show and test him and enter in conformation. Is it really worth it...can a dog start their show career that late? My husband wants to breed him one day and I want to make sure he is the right candidate...titled, ofa tested etc... 

Any suggestions for a newbie on what to being other than my dog, his papers, shot records, crate, food/water, and a flat buckle collar and lead. 

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## circlemkennels

Laughter777 said:


> I've never shown my almost 6 yr old ADBA registered dog that I bought and intended to show. Things just didn't work out to get to any shows between college and marriage, but now I see a show in Georgetown this weekend that the adba Facebook page says has their safedog test available. I am thinking of making the 3 hour trip to the show and test him and enter in conformation. Is it really worth it...can a dog start their show career that late? My husband wants to breed him one day and I want to make sure he is the right candidate...titled, ofa tested etc...
> 
> Any suggestions for a newbie on what to being other than my dog, his papers, shot records, crate, food/water, and a flat buckle collar and lead.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sarah


there are age classes... my cali was a show champion in nkc and was almost 5 when i started her adba.. its never too late to start  at an adba show u should bring registration, lead must be i think no longer than 4ft, crate, water/ food,.. i always have all my registrations and shot records with me...


----------



## apbtmom76

Sarah come on out, I am soooo super stoked that Lisa is coming to do the safe dog test. I would love to see that happen. And Jessie is right about the stuff to bring and it is never to late


----------



## bahamutt99

Terra's mom, Trinity, finished her ADBA Ch when she was 9. 6 is not a bad age to start. He's an adult and would be able to stand up to the conditioning process. He should also have loads of self-confidence and training which can help him stand out in the ring.


----------



## LadyRampage

Woo Hoo!!! Hotel is booked, and we will be driving down friday!!! Can't wait to see everyone!!!!

Sarah (Laughter777) feel free to look us up and we will help you anyway we can!! Ask around for Rampage Kennels, or Scott & Stacia Townsend.... otherwise just look for a big bald white guy (6'8 350lbs) and that will be the hubbie..lol


----------



## Laughter777

Any pointers for our first time?? He really isn't ready for any real competition... But I would like to get the experience... Do you stack in adba the way the ukc and akc do? I've watched some adba shows on YouTube and it doesn't seem like it, but I really don't know. I am hoping to do the safe dog test with him...I've seem some YouTube videos of CGC and ATTS tests and they look like something he could handle, and from reading the safe dog info it sounds similar... 

So this will be our first show I need a adba showing for dummies run down... I know really last minute on this, but I just saw it this past weekend and got the okay from the hubby to go yesterday so I need all the help I can get! Lol


----------



## performanceknls

I will be there doing the Safe Dog Test so feel free to ask me any questions about the safe dog test or showing. The nice thing about the ADBA is the showing is more relaxed and you can show a dog in a natural stack vs a formal stack like in UKC. 

Things to bring
Cash- food and any vendors you might want to buy from
Chairs- you will need somewhere to sit 
2 leashes and a back up collar just in case you need them
water for you and the dog and dog bowl
bug spray! I cannot tell you how many shows I have been to where I needed bug spray for the dogs and me.


----------



## performanceknls

Oh Tye! I will need a few people to help with the test nothing big or that will take up much time but I might recruit you! lol
Also is the show at a Fair grounds or outside, do I need to bring shade? thanks


----------



## Laughter777

Are you the tester or you'll be having dogs tested?? Are you the Lisa they suggested I call to give a heads up that I'm coming for the test??


----------



## performanceknls

Yes I'm Lisa and I will be administering the test. I have you on my list, did you also post in the ADBA facebook? I just want to make sure I do not count you twice. Thank you


----------



## Laughter777

Yep I posted in the adba Facebook as well I'm Sarah goodman laughter


----------



## LadyRampage

Lisa I'll be there both days and can help you with anything you need!!


What about coming to the ADBA show in Norman, OK to do Safe Dog testing?? We are trying to get our club back up and running and this testing would be another GREAT draw!!


----------



## performanceknls

I cannot make it to Norman I wish I could! I have a NADAC agility show I am running and I have to be here. I might send my husband with dogs but I cannot attend, sorry! Next show I will put you guys on my schedule let me know ahead of time.


----------



## Laughter777

I can't find any info online on cost of entry for the conformation shows... I saw that the safe dog test is $20, but don't see anything for the shows. Any help?


----------



## dfranco_rr

hey guys, im new to the forum & pretty new to the pit bull scene. I'm going to be in San Antonio for the weekend and was thinking about drivin up to Georgetown on Sunday to check out the show. Would anybody care to give me a heads up as to what goes on (contests, vendors...other cool stuff) at these shows? Thanks!


----------



## performanceknls

Normally there is vendors with all kinds of pit bull related products there. There is no weight pull at this show but there will be 4 conformation shows and safe dog testing going on both days, come and join the fun! There may a fee to get in so bring some cash. Oh yeah there will be a killer raffle so bring money to spend and support the clubs!


----------



## dfranco_rr

sounds like fun, going to try my best to get out there early sunday


----------



## LadyRampage

Have to say that the Georgetown show has one of the best raffles, seriously!!! They have a killer dog house, chain setup and collar that they raffle off, not to mention some high priced dog food!! GREAT raffle!!

To enter a dog in a confirmation show is $18 per dog per show!


----------



## dfranco_rr

how much is it just to go watch?


----------



## apbtmom76

it's free to get in but you have to pay $2 to park. Other than that it is a great time, and thanks Stacia we work hard at the raffle  The dog house is done it looks stellar  I can't wait to see you girl and Franco I am a member of the club that is hosting the show on Sat but I will be there Sunday as well I look forward to meeting you


----------



## dfranco_rr

didnt get to make the show  hope someone's going to post some pics though, would like to know what i missed out on


----------



## apbtmom76

lol I am going thru my pics right now, I did get to meet Laughter77 and her gorgeous boy, that was awesome and they passed the safe dog test. I showed Loretta's boy Logan and Championed him out over the weekend.  I had a blast this was the best show in a while


----------



## bahamutt99

If I can do a little shameless horn-tooting.  Terra got 40 pts (four 1sts in the 3-5 females) which puts her at 97 pts. She also passed her Safedog test. Matrix's Monk finished his CH. Reloaded's/Matrix's Osiris got a CH win that made him a GRCH. The fabulous Matrix's Lilly (11 years old) came out of retirement to show in the over 5 females and got some nice wins. Matrix's Kiddo got some wins in the CH class.

Dog shows are the pimp snacks, yo.


----------



## performanceknls

Yeah Terra beat my dog all weekend hurry up and Ch her so I can finish Siren we needed just a first place win to finish her. lol
Siren got Second all weekend so I cannot complain and last time Terra and Siren were in the same class Siren beat her a few times and then won BOO so it goes back and fourth  Yes she did pass her SDC but was a butt to her grandma who was showing her.


----------



## bahamutt99

Yeah, grandma had never worked Terra before. Would've been a different story if I were there, but there were lots more dogs at home that needed watchin' that weekend. I did want to go, but c'est la vie.

ETA: How does the safedog figure into a dog's name? Beginning, end? And what is the technical abbreviation? I'll wait until the certificate comes but I was wondering.


----------



## bluefamily

yeah pictures please!!!! My heart was there!


----------



## meno222

where are the pics?


----------



## bahamutt99

This wasn't taken at the show, but yesterday. This dog finished his CH at the Georgetown show.


----------



## Rudy4747

Man I love monk. He is almost my Fav matrix dog. But Superman is just way too awesome. I might steel him.


----------



## bahamutt99

If I had my way, you'd be regretting those words cuz he'd be on his way to you. LOL!


----------



## 9361

LOL @ Lindsay


----------



## performanceknls

bahamutt99 said:


> Yeah, grandma had never worked Terra before. Would've been a different story if I were there, but there were lots more dogs at home that needed watchin' that weekend. I did want to go, but c'est la vie.
> 
> ETA: How does the safedog figure into a dog's name? Beginning, end? And what is the technical abbreviation? I'll wait until the certificate comes but I was wondering.


I am not too sure but from what I read it should go on the end of the name and the abrv is SDC, Safe dog certified


----------



## apbtproud

OMG, MONK is just WOWOWOWOOW!!! Mouth droolin here!!!!


----------



## YAHHOO

One of Charlie, we got our butts handed to us but only our second show, and he looks like he needs to be in the 6-9 month category when you see him next to some of those boys in that class but either way we had a blast. LadyRampage and her husband are hilarious and had me and the wife laughing our butts off the whole time. I have a few more pictures, but I'm not putting my ugly mug on here lol!


----------



## YAHHOO

bahamutt99 said:


> This wasn't taken at the show, but yesterday. This dog finished his CH at the Georgetown show.


He is such a monster, and has some attitude! Seems matrix and there kids kicked some major butt!


----------

